# Bunny progress report(video update)



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

I thought it would be a cool idea to track the kit's growth from here on out with pictures and short video.  I have one video of one of Ruby's(oldest doe) babies that I am about to upload though it might take a minute.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 22, 2012)

Here it is! This guy is growing like crazy, I think he is turning out chinchilla like his mother. 

http://youtu.be/N_eylklMFa0


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 25, 2012)

Here is week one picture update!  I also got the weight on them to track how they are growing. 

This is a pic of my dad holding the biggest one  He weighs 5.5 ounces.







This is Coal, he weighs about 5.1 ounces.






These are the two white ones, the biggest one weighs about 4.0 ounces, the smallest one is one of the babies I fostered and weighs about 3 oz.






This one is chinchilla like the mom and weights the same as Coal. 











These guys are growing so fast  I will take more pictures when they open their eyes.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I don't have pics yet but the Kits are starting to open their eyes. I weighed the chinchilla one and it weighs half a pound now  ...or more like 7.9 ounces but that still a bit of weight gain.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Awww...they are so cute!!!!  Looking forward to their progress


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Those look really nice.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much guys!

Here is a video I took today, hope you like it! ...excuse all the noise in the beginning, me and my family are a little nuts. 

http://youtu.be/7Lfx9LDi5cY


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

Love the video and seeing their eyes open...they are so cute!!!!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 30, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Love the video and seeing their eyes open...they are so cute!!!!


Thanks!  My whole family is falling in love with the little stinkers.


----------

